# Advan RG2 reviews



## Spartanic (Mar 25, 2004)

Hey guys, new review of Advan's RG2 is up on our site. Check it out! If anyone wants to leave a review then feel free to or post up products to be reviewd. Help build the database! :woowoo: 

jdmEXPOSED - Advan Racing RGII - Copyright © 2006 jdmExposed


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

those wheels are pure secks.:idhitit:


----------



## Spartanic (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm seriously thinking of purchasing just one to display in my room. lol.


----------

